# Decision made, MH for sale, changing to a caravan



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

After much talking it through with Mrs Plodd we have decided that a caravan would now suit our holiday style better than a motorhome. All sorts of reasons that I don't intend to go into but it's the way we wish to go.

So if anyone is looking for an excellent Autotrail 696G 2008 3 litre with most of the extra's like towbar satellite dish, gaslow, solar panel etc fitted, have a look in the classifieds section. £30750 

Also a 52 plate Smart car and Alko smart car trailer £1500. Trailer is £750 on its own and Smart car is £1000 on its own.

If someone is looking for a complete long term touring set up this combination would be ideal as that's what we have done with it for the
last few years and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves as well.

Contact details in the ad or PM me. 

My subscription on here runs till next Xmas so I won't be disappearing any time soon.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll still speak to you Plodders . . . well, I will for sure! :wink: 

Best of luck with the new holiday lifestyle - 'cos that's what it's all about. The motorhome is best for us at the moment, but who's to say what the future might hold?

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for having the courage of your convictions and making the change, hope you both enjoy it, and I'd like to see you stay on MHF as well, your comments and thoughts have always been very welcome.

Peter


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

All the best with the new set up Mr Plod.
May I ask what caravan and tow car you have gone for?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave and Peter

Thanks for your words of support, trust me it was not an easy decision to come to. We have been Motorhoming for a lot of years now. We have certainly given it some very serious thought, but we realise that we are tending to take Smartie and trailer with us more and more because we like to get out and about when we eventually stop somewhere. There's only so much distance you want to be on a bike for (even an elatric one) 
And neither of us are getting any younger of course.

We are users of Aires but an awful lot of them are starting to charge now and as we always travel out of season the cost of an ACSI/municipal site (with all its facilities) is only fractionally more than many Aire's cost so why not make use of it and have a car to "do" the local area rather than drag 4 tonnes of MH arounda. Lots of other reasons as well, which, when added together mean a caravan is a better option for us now.

Jamiesboy

The decision re what to go for has not been totally finalised yet as I need to sell the MH in order to release the funds to change of course. Having said that I HAVE been looking at "wobbly boxes" lately and top of the pile (at the moment) is a Bailey Unicorn Valencia which seems to tick all the right boxes for us. having said that we are off to the show in a couple of weeks so that might alter our opinion.

Tow car wise I have a very long standing pal (30+ years) who is the dealer principle for my local Mazda main agents (I am on my ninth Mazda now) he is taking in an absolute top of the range 2 year old Mazda 6 tourer in early March that I have first refusal on at a fraction over 50% of the new cost of 30K. I bought my current Mazda 3 off him 14 months ago as an end of range discounted model for 11.5k and he is offering 9.75K part ex on it against the 6! Can't look a gift horse in the mouth can you?? 

Andy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

All the best with caravaning, at least your not giving up your travels all together. I can understand your reasoning as you say aires are getting dearer and out of season French sites aren't that dear. I have considered doing the same, it's just I hate towing.

Best of luck Wobby.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

You will be missed Mr Plodd.

Best of luck with your change and please stay around here.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck with it Andy. Sounds like a good setup your selling as well. 

I hope you enjoy your travels in the new van as much as the old one.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on choice of van.
We had thought of doing something similar.
Fancied a Hymer Nova caravan BUT at 1900kg it needs a Land Rover Discovery or similar to tow it!!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

C U on Caravan Talk then Ploddy :wink:


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> After much talking it through with Mrs Plodd we have decided that a caravan would now suit our holiday style better than a motorhome. All sorts of reasons that I don't intend to go into but it's the way we wish to go.
> 
> So if anyone is looking for an excellent Autotrail 696G 2008 3 litre with most of the extra's like towbar satellite dish, gaslow, solar panel etc fitted, have a look in the classifieds section. £30750
> 
> Well what a big surprise didn't think it was going to be you when I clicked on the post . Anyway best of luck , and what a cracking van for that sort of money , and I should know , if I didn't have my Mohawk then it would be me first in the Que , have fun enjoy hope it all works out .


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Andy you can still join us on our rallys we do have a few tuggers and we always speak to them :lol: don't leave MHF your input is still very valuable to us all. Have fun with your new toy



Jacquie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's a sure sign that the Mods have gone and the site has been sold to foreigners  
I have never in my life seen so many swear words in one thread  
Santa.s helpers, you are letting the side (site) down.
Please moderate with asterisks the word Ca*av*n :wink: 
Ploddy, just joking and I might even be following, but not spending as much dosh :lol: 
Our van has been square wheeled since October and it hurts, when I think of the money tied up  
It's not as if we don't want to go away, but different things keep getting in the way.
I keep thinking of an Eriba or a Hymer Nova, Municipal and ACSI sites.
A completely new experience for us as we don't use sites.
The alternative is a much smaller van, with the ability to use aire's en transit to out of season apartments.
All options are open, but not in any rush as our van is paid for and the big depreciation has now gone. I hope
:lol: 
Anyway Plody good luck, I am sure you will enjoy! 8)


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Andy,

All things considered I think you have made a good decision & I think your running costs should be greatly reduced. All the best for the future.

Alex B ..... :wink:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck with your new plans. Wish you many more years of happy and safe travelling. I'm sure the pleasure will not be diminished.

Your 'inside information' is always appreciated. Hope you will stay on as a friend. We don't mind how you travel .. really what difference does it make?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Know where you are coming from Ploddy we have been thinking ca*av*n for some time but at the moment motorhome still comes out top but that could change. Good luck.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Good luck Andy and I'm sure you are making the right decision for yourselves,we caravanned for 10 years then went back to tents for 10 years before buying the van.The only bit I didn't enjoy was buying a plug of a tow car recommended by the CC,aka a Citroen Zantia.We did Devon and Cornwall that year and it struggled with the hills,and before anyone says anything about the 85% rule yes it was OK that way.Bought a Discovery after that and that was fine apart from the fuel consumption.Would have kept camping but the time it took to pack everything into the van (VW T5) on a hot day,well I'm sure you can imagine.The hardest thing I have to do now is roll my motorbike out of the garage.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Regardless of what you own or drive, please keep contributing on here. Your experience and down to earth practical opinions are far more valuable here than what you drive. As LadyJ says, unlike many other groups, you would be more than welcome at rallies and meetings with whatever you turn up in.
I for one, would be very sad to think of you leaving here.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well mr plodd, I am glad you have decided what will suit you best and like everyone else on here hope you can find time in your travels to stay on site as it were.  
It is always the person who is welcomed not the vehicle so you will be welcome anywhere thats for sure.
Looking forward to your posts about the choice you make on vehicles etc, that deal sounds almost too good to be true.
We have not decided yet ourselves and will see how we get on this summer.

cabby


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

good luck Mr P with the "wobbly box" future.

I think that whenever we give up the motorhome, it won't be to go to a caravan as towing holds no interest at all. 

but stick around on MHF as you have made a lot of valuable contributions over the years - particularly nay-saying the security freaks who are scared of their own shadows when it comes to travelling... :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Horses for Courses, and sometimes the nature of the Course alters; good luck with your change of course when it happens.

Good to hear you'll be staying on here for a while


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have sent you a pm.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Why not get a rice horse box :roll:

Then you could still PLOD about :lol: :lol:

Only kidding, 

A friend of mine has the ultimate rig and his caravan is one inch below the legal maximum length its a twin wheeler and that is where his problems have started

He has great difficulties getting on sites in France and the U/k now, as they are perceived to be the travelers choice of accommodation

I wish you luck in your sale ,and your future holidays










Here is a place you might like to visit it has a brilliant campsite for caravans especially,

motorhomes also welcome It is in Crozant in the Creuse Limousin

Regards the Daff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

May I add my voice to those encouraging you to stay on MHF. You are an asset.

You may not have as much time for MHF, since you will probably be spending time on Caravan websites.

Anyway good luck with your search and good luck for the future.

Please report progress as I am sure there are many of us who will be interested.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say I feel very humbled but the number of people who have bothered to take the time and trouble to post their support and good wishes for the future in respect of my decision. 

Its not that I havent/dont enjoy my motorhome because I certainly do and I am sure there will be a bit lump in my throat when I wave it goodbye! Its just that we feel a C*R*V*N will now suit our holiday style more. (christ I hope we are right!!) 

I am also surprised that my previous posts seem to be so popular (even if contentious at times) I will certainly be remaining on this forum until next Christmas AT LEAST (thats when my subscription expires) 

So to EVERYONE who has posted "Thank you" and if you ever see a caravan and car on a campsite with the registration plate RIL 1345 PLEASE come and say hello. If you wish to wear a disguise so other MH'ers dont recognise you I promise to be understanding :wink: 

I am not however disappearing from this forum and I will try and make a few of the Rally's (I will park in the corner of the field :lol: 

I should have a bit more time shortly as another decision I have made is to apply for voluntary redundancy. I work for the County Council and theres a HUGE shakeup which will involve everyone having to apply for a job. (did it all 3 years ago, nightmare!!!) so I have decided to "jump ship" whilst theres a chance of getting a few quid in redundancy. It wont be a lot, I've only been here 7 years but its something. 

Thanks again to everyone but DONT think I will just disappear :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Why the Irish Registration number?

With a caravan you could be mistaken for a 'traveller' :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

All the best with your new venture. But why not stick with MHF even after you get your caravan?

Many of the posts apply to both caravans and MHs, and many posts (often the most amusing or thought provoking) apply to neither!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

The reason for the number plate is that 1345 was my Police collar number. I have had the plate for about 20 years now. There's another 1345 plate on the MH but that will go with it I think as we will probably drop down to a single car. (So I will save two lots of car tax, MOT's, servicing etc and that will amount to several hundred pounds a year and should cover the extra cost of using ACSI sites rather than Aires :wink: )


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Thanks so what do you do about MOT, or the Irish equivalent? Are there recipical acceptances?

I see a lot of Irish-registered coaches and limos in UK, which I guess is for some sort of tax benefit. Maybe they are owned by Irish-registered companies.

I have a personal interest because of my problems with RHD in Poland.

PM if you prefer.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

There are absolutely no advantages whatsoever in respect of an "Irish" number plate. Other than the fact it's personal to me and the plate DOESNT show the age of the vehicle.

That's why just about every coach that's more than a year old has such a number plate, they don't want the passengers knowing they are in a 10 year old + vehicle!!!

The ONLY difference is that the plate shows something other than the "standard" AB12 CDE

MOT road tax and everything else is 100% identical. I still need an MOT after 3 years etc.

I bought both of mine from www.speedyreg.co.uk £80 for each plate + DVLA charge. They even have a search facility so you don't need to trawl through 100's of plates. The service was faultless on both purchases.

Andy


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> Thanks so what do you do about MOT, or the Irish equivalent? Are there recipical acceptances?
> 
> ...


Geoff
Irish plates like ploddys are acceptable to the dvla and you tax, mot ,insure as if it was a U/K plate

a lot of merc drivers had them

as a lot of them were MBZ 1234 etc

Its generally 3 letters followed by 4 numbers and they are as cheap as chips and can be bought from any cherished numbers
sites


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

wishing you well with your new project and hope to meet up sometime hopefully in the spring when i get down to weymouth

thanks for all your help with my questions

hopefully i will now get the benefit of all the advice from members
as i make my way down to portugal tomorrow

barry


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

RIL1345 is a Northern Ireland plate which of course means that it is a UK plate, therefore MOTs etc are the same.

MBZ is also a N. Irish plate.

Lots of the plates here are in demand over in Britain as they are all 3 letters and up to 4 numbers.

I don't think you could use a Republic of Ireland plate in the UK just as you could not use a French, Spanish or other country.

This is a double edged situation for us in N. Ireland as on the upside we don't get mistaken for travellers.

The downside is that we can be mistaken for English and we don't want that given the continental perception of Brits. 

So we have a UK coloured plate, but have an IRE sticker on the back. We also have a NI sticker (not NL) as we don't want to be associated with the southern Irish either. :lol: 

Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Are you saying that even with that number, originally issued in the Republic or was it N.I? you have a UK DVLA V5C? and are therefore subject to UK VED and MOT rules?

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Geoff,

Mr Plodd's plate is a UK plate issued in N.Ireland.

Many years ago Scotland and Wales had their own range of plates as well.

For over 10 years now the numbers in the Republic of Ireland have been in the format

09 G XXXX (x being a number) this allowed one to see the year of reg, county (Galway) and number. They have recently moved to three digits at the start similar to the UK system current year 151 and in July 152.

I live in the North and if I took my car to the south to live I would be obliged to reregister it with a Republic of Ireland plate and be subject to their Mot etc. the reverse is true of a vehicle moving north.

Hope this helps, and I apologise for taking the thread off topic.

Davy


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Mr Plodd I wish you all the best for the future. I have to admit we have discussed it too but have stuck with the MH for now all that setting up was a factor. The clock is ticking and we are not getting any younger, age brings many changes and decisions.

Good luck,

Graham


----------



## dave200 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a motorhome around 3 years old. I have recently started to make some small changes to the furnishings. Much of it is plywood. I have discovered that much of the understructure of the fixed furniture is rotten with plenty of fungal growth. Now I am concerned about the adverse health effect of fungal spores. Any advice?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Andy,good luck with your tugger decision,
Im glad to hear you are staying on MHF for the near future,your contributions are always good to see.

BTW whats happening with the Weymouth aire?
And if it does happen you will not be able to use it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I made the change in October after talking about it for 18 months due to changes in our camping style.
I thought I might be out on a limb but seems there are a few moving over to the dark side.
Caravan forums suck by the way as hardly anyone posts anything.
Maybe they spend more time out in their vans.
Maybe we can have our own little caravan section on here as it's still the friendliest forum out there.
Anyway enjoy life whatever your in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You could of bought a nice villa with all the money you have spent on motorhomes!?. But would you have been as happy?.

Trev


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Mr. Plodd we have gone backwards and forwards from caravans to Motorhomes ,had 2 A class Rapidos on a merc. very nice to drive, just kept looking at it in my drive depreciating , worked out cost about £3000 in depreciation every holiday as we did not use it all the time, now back with caravan with alde heating (great) towing with Volvo XC 60, 205 BHP year 2009, tows really well , and lovely car to travel round with ,towed around northern Spain 2 years ago up in their mountains, then into France. Good luck.
At the moment for reasons we will stay where we are, all though we keep looking about going back !! as far as setting up takes a us probably 10 to 15 minutes more to set up than a Motor Home do ,my wife looks after me with a cup of tea.

Tony A.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jo

The Weymouth Aire is 100% killed off by certain vested interests within the tow. Plus the chap driving it has left the Council.

Slightly better news there is talk of. Campsite being set up at the top of Portland. It will be VERY exposed though!

Trev

The problem with a villa is all the maintenance plus the fact you are then committed to going to it all the time rather than touring the world,

Someone is coming to view the MH on Sunday. I have to say I am having pangs of doubt now :roll: But as I said at the start after much discussion over a fair while now the decision is made so it's moving on time. 

I am sure I will stay on this forum, there are so many lovely people (many of whom have been kind to wish me good fortune rather than condem me for going to the dark side !) and as has been said many of the issues surrounding [email protected]@[email protected] are the same as for MH's

Andy

P.s does anyone see any difference to the forum after its extended down time??


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice to hear that you might be staying with the Forum ,Andy - your replies/comments are always helpful, and appreciated.
Just out of interest - would you have stayed with the motorhome if aires (like you fought for at Weymouth) were available in this country?

DavidL

PS. Site appears to load up quicker now, than before.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

David

No probably not, we have realised that we like to stay put for a while and get out and about in the area. That's a bit difficult with a hefty great MH. It was a protracted decision and we came to the realisation that a *******n would be better suited. That and the fact that for our last two continental trips of a month at a time we stayed almost exclusively on campsites of one type or another. (ACSI/municipal etc) at only a few 
euro's more than many Aire's now charge. Last trip was just 1 night on an Aire so we reckon we might as well have a caravan and a tow car and ditch the Smart car and trailer. Two less vehicles to tax, insure, MOT and service (or upgrade at some point) 

Andy


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Being a relative newcomer to MHF I have always valued the sound and sensible comments offered by you. Glad to hear you will be staying around for the foreseeable future and best of luck in your future wanderings...

Cheers

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tony's is the Second good report I have had re the XC60. A friend of ours has one, replacing a BMW X3. He said it is miles better.

I like the Idea of an Audi A8L or BMW X5!. Maybe even a Sprinter SWB V6 Kombi 4x4. Or....

Camper to tow caravan Its only 1/2 foot longer than an Audi Q7.

Trev


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well that's it then!!!!!

Just waved my beloved MH goodbye !! 

Chap driven down from Newark (256 miles) parted with the requisite amount of money and driven it off into the sunset!! (Yeah I know it's technically the wrong direction but you get the idea I am sure)

Have I made the right decision??? I bloody well hope so because there's really no going back now is there??

Next stop will be a a purveyor of wobbly boxes. We have been having a sly snoop around at a few and decided what we do and don't want (layout and spec wise that is) 

I am still undecided whether to go for new or used though. New is always nice BUT if I go for a two year old model I will save in the region of four and half grand  and that amount of money will buy me an awful lot of ferry crossings/nights on a campsite etc etc. I am ONLY considering makes that are timber less construction (don't want to even think of having to worry about damp) and have Alko Trailer Control (ATC) iwhich is a bit like traction control but for a trailer. 

Looks like it's going to be a Bailey then !!! 

Andy

Don't get too excited though, I am still on here until at LEAST next Christmas (that's when my subs run out) having said that there are a lot of issues relevant to MH's and (insert banned word here) so I willrobably stay on.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Well that was all a bit quick - I thought you might ponder a little longer.

I also hope for your sake you have made the right decision.

Will you be now pushing Weymouth to extend the bays in the (non-existent) 'Aire' ? :lol: 

Good Luck in your search - you seem to be determined to get something safe that really works.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

Mrs Plodd and I have been pondering this change for a little while now. We sat down and added up all the pluses and minuses for MH and (insert THAT word here) 

When we added it all up we came to the conclusion it was time to change our means of accommodation whilst we continued to travel.

I have to say that I was staggered at JUST how quickly our MH sold!

The chap who has purchased it has been looking for this exact model at about this price so he pounced before anyone else did !!

We are happy with our decision and, if we have got it wrong, will have to live with the consequences. We will however still be doing what we REALLY enjoy, and that's travelling.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

I have to admit that some information coming out from this and other threads have disbused some of my wrongl- conceived misconceptions about caravans, especially insulation, internal tanks and construction without wood - all things which I thought gave MHs the edge.

I suppose those sort of improvements have come at a cost of more weight and a need for a stonger tow-vehicle.

Your decision, as explained, was based on the fact that you stay put a lot of the time. It could happen to us in future, so I am learning from your experience of the change-over, so please keep posting on here about the differences you find when looking and when you buy.

I will take the info in for the future, but at present we like wild/Aires etc. so will continue with that as long as we can.

Will you go for a tag-axle for stability - I hate seeing caravans smashed up in crosswinds and I am sure you have seen the same in your career.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am also watching you mr plodd, in the nicest possible way of course.

Wobbly boxes and wind do not mix, having 4 wheels is not the answer, speed is the main cause.too damm much of it.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Geoff

It wasn't unitl I started looking into things in more detail that I found out about those matters. Caravan weights are in fact coming down because the weight of towcars (and therefore their Max towing weights ) have come down a lot due in no small part in the need to reduce weight to reduce fuel consumption by using lighter materials and clever manufacturing techniques. Lighter cars have forced caravan manufacturers to be inivotive whith their construction materials and techniques. Hence the Bailey "Alu-Tech" system that doesn't use any wood in the bodies frame work (that had to be a good thing)

My proposed tow car has a max towing capacity of 1600Kg and for that sort of weight I can get a single axle caravan with similar internal dimensions to my (ex) MH which is more than adequate for Mrs P & me. Therefore I don't need to go to tag axle. 

In my experience I am convinced that the usual/most common reason for caravans "falling over" is poor (or of course over!) loading and or inappropriate speed and/or side winds. This sets up a pendulum motion between car and caravan, which, if not dealt with swiftly and correctly (not braking even though it's tempting) just gets worse and worse very quickly. 

That's what ALKO developed the ATC or Automatic Trailer Control system to counteract. It's A bit like some of the 4X4's "hill descent" systems. There are (I think) a couple of gyro's which monitor the caravans movement. If it detects it starting to sway it applies ONE of the brakes momentarily in order to pull it all back into line (much quicker than any human could) BEFORE disaster strikes. It's pretty basic but the important thing is that it clearly works as its being fitted to more and more caravans now. 

I will Not even consider LOOKING at a caravan that is not equipped with ATC !!

Andy


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Ploddi, I personally do not think you have made the wrong derision

This little story may help you feel a little better.

At one time I had more money than sence. In 2002 we had bought a new Auto Trail Dakota. The winter of that year we drove to Spain in the October and came home the last week of November. We then in January we drove there again. Whilst there we thought this travelling is crazy. Having more money than sence at the time we bought a mobile home on the site we had been travelling to for the last 10 years.

To cut a long story short, we soon got fed up with the mobile home ànd looking after the car I had taken down there. We were very lucky and managed to sell it and fortunately came away with a profit.

We had at the time a newish Volvo D5 Estate , so I had a bright idea whilst at the Peterbourgh Motor Home Show. ( we still had the Dakota ) We did a deal on a new Timberland camper part exchanging our Volvo.

We then bought a new Swift Challenger 500, same layout as our Dakota. We used the camper and the ' wobbly box ' a few times, even took it to Spain . the set up really handled well. Our motorhoming friend kept ragging us so we sold it and the Dakota and bought a new Burstner 'A ' class 821.

We have had four more motorhomes since then and although I like the Bolero 722 that we have now our next change will be a CARAVAN and will be towed with a VW T5 camper.

Most of our friends no longer have motorhomes or they now own cavavans.

Hope we see you one day, I have enjoyed our Hydralift discussions, ect.

Bernie T


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

An interesting tale Bernie, thanks for sharing it. Like I have said several times, it's only our choice of accommodation that's changing!

We are still going to travel a lot.

Having (before embarking on this change in direction) done the maths we will come out of the whole change experience many thousands of pounds better off and that will enable us to travel even more. Especially as I have now applied for voluntary redundancy (huge reshuffle in the County Council,) my job appears to be one that's "surplus" so fingers crossed I might be able to spend next winter in the sun!

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stop fretting Andy.

You have obviously thought a lot and have made the right decision, under your circumstances, at this time.

Even if future changes in circumstance make it seem like the wrong decision - it was not, simply because _*"it was right at the time!"*_

Caravans and motorhomes are neither better nor worse than each other. It's all down to what suits the individual users (same phrase coming again) *"at the time"*.

We won't be going there yet, but who knows? Not so long ago I declared that I would never consider a toad!! 

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

Sorry to say this BUT you are now on the slippery slope :lol: 

Once you start towing a car you start thinking "If I am towing a car, why not use a car to tow my accommodation "

The end result it inevitable!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We enjoy wildcamping

The hound from hell has nothing to attack

We enjoy airies 
The hound from hell is secure in the garage

But I enjoy campsites

I relax knowing I don't have to go anywhere

Hoping the scooter will allow some flexibility
The hell hound is content to spend 3 to 4 hours in the van, given a walk before and after

We need some form of transport

Good luck to you both

Aldra


----------

